#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Владимир Путин подписал новую редакцию закона о религиозных объединениях

## Olle

> В четверг, 23 октября, на официальном интернет-портале правовой информации был опубликован Федеральный закон «О внесении изменений в статью 16 Федерального закона "О свободе совести и о религиозных объединениях"». 8 октября за законопроект в третьем чтении проголосовали депутаты Госдумы, 15 октября его одобрил Совет Федерации, а 22 октября документ подписал Владимир Путин. Измененный закон уточняет перечень мест, где можно совершать религиозные обряды без предварительного уведомления местных властей, и поясняет, какие молитвенные собрания подпадают под порядок, установленный для проведения митингов, шествий и демонстраций. Общественный резонанс не заставил себя долго ждать.
> 
> До принятия изменений закон разрешал без уведомления проводить религиозные обряды «в культовых зданиях и сооружениях и на относящихся к ним территориях, в иных местах, предоставленных религиозным организациям для этих целей», а кроме того, «в учреждениях и на предприятиях религиозных организаций».
> 
> В новой редакции формулировка о том, где можно свободно проводить молитвенные собрания, несколько изменилась. Перечень мест таков: «в культовых и иных зданиях (помещениях) и сооружениях, принадлежащих религиозным организациям на праве собственности или предоставленных им на ином имущественном праве, а также на относящихся к ним территориях», «на земельных участках, принадлежащих религиозным организациям на праве собственности или предоставленных им на ином имущественном праве» и «на территории организаций, созданных религиозными организациями». Помимо этого, в перечне остаются места паломничества, кладбища, крематории и жилые помещения.
> 
> Во всех иных случаях публичные богослужения, религиозные обряды и церемонии, проводимые в общественных местах и требующие обеспечения общественного порядка и безопасности, должны проходить по правилам, установленным для митингов, шествий и демонстраций. То есть согласовываться с местными властями.
> 
> После опубликования закона по социальным сетям прошел шквал комментариев. Негодовали, в основном, пользователи из республик Северного Кавказа, исповедующие ислам. Они решили, что внесенные изменения направлены против мусульман, припоминая сентябрьскую историю у мечети рядом с метро «Новокузнецкая» в Москве.
> ...


http://lenta.ru/articles/2014/10/24/krhod/
Т.е. для приглашения учителя и проведения им лекции в квартире, арендуемом помещении  требуется уведомлять власти, т.к. эти помещения не принадлежат религиозной организации?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> http://lenta.ru/articles/2014/10/24/krhod/
> Т.е. для приглашения учителя и проведения им лекции в квартире, арендуемом помещении требуется уведомлять власти, т.к. эти помещения не принадлежат религиозной организации?





> 2. Богослужения, другие религиозные обряды и церемонии беспрепятственно совершаются: <…> в жилых помещениях.


Т.е. в квартире можно, а в арендуемом помещении — согласно порядку проведения митинга.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> а в арендуемом помещении — согласно порядку проведения митинга.


В арендуемом тоже похоже можно, если исходить из комментария депутата в статье. Что поправки как раз выйгрышем в конституционном суде вызваны из-за ситуации с арендуемым помещением.

----------


## Алик

"...Во всех иных случаях публичные богослужения, религиозные обряды и церемонии, проводимые в общественных местах и требующие обеспечения общественного порядка и безопасности, должны проходить по правилам, установленным для митингов, шествий и демонстраций. То есть согласовываться с местными властями...."  
Так понимаю, что если обряды и церемонии , совершаемые в общественных местах не требуют "обеспечения общественного порядка и безопасности", т.е. не нужны ни полицейские, ни Скорая помощь, то можно и не согласовывать.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Интересно, как в законе определено понятие "религиозная церемония".

----------

Kit (25.10.2014), Фил (26.10.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Так понимаю, что если обряды и церемонии , совершаемые в общественных местах не требуют "обеспечения общественного порядка и безопасности", т.е. не нужны ни полицейские, ни Скорая помощь, то можно и не согласовывать.


Если соседи квартиры, где, например, проводятся цоги с пением, колокольчиками и дамару, вдруг узнают об этом законе, проблем вряд ли избежать :Wink:

----------


## Алик

> Если соседи квартиры, где, например, проводятся цоги с пением, колокольчиками и дамару, вдруг узнают об этом законе, проблем вряд ли избежать


Вот странно, коллективная  пьянка с битьем посуды и морд, ломанием дверей и разборками  на лестнице в рамках закона (т.к. милиция по таким поводам не выезжает), а религиозный обряд без разрешения властей - нарушение.

----------

Пема Ванчук (25.10.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если соседи квартиры, где, например, проводятся цоги с пением, колокольчиками и дамару, вдруг узнают об этом законе, проблем вряд ли избежать


При чём здесь соседи квартиры, Нико? Квартира —это не общественное место.

----------

Ho Shim (28.10.2014), Сергей Хос (25.10.2014), Чиффа (02.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> При чём здесь соседи квартиры, Нико? Квартира —это не общественное место.


Это не общественное место, конечно, но данную редакцию закона при желании можно применить и к частному месту. Вы что, не в курсе, как в нашей стране это обычно извращается? И мы в конце 90-х через подобное проходили, когда однокомнатная квартира была забита людьми на цог и приходила милиция по жалобам соседей. Вряд ли с тех пор что-то могло радикально измениться.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это не общественное место, конечно, но данную редакцию закона при желании можно применить и к частному месту. Вы что, не в курсе, как в нашей стране это обычно извращается? И мы в конце 90-х через подобное проходили, когда однокомнатная квартира была забита людьми на цог и приходила милиция по жалобам соседей. Вряд ли с тех пор что-то могло радикально измениться.


В 90-е подобного закона не было, следовательно, пример из 90-х не имеет отношения к вашему умозаключение из #6 . Если в 90-е можно было пожаловаться на шумных соседей, которые устроили цог, в милицию, и с тех пор ничего не могло радикально измениться, следовательно, новая редакция закона никак не ухудшит положение проводящих цог в квартире. Наоборот, оказывается, можно напрямую ссылаться на статью закона, которая разрешает проведение религиозных и культовых обрядов в жилище.

----------


## Нико

> В 90-е подобного закона не было, следовательно, пример из 90-х не имеет отношения к вашему умозаключение из #6 . Если в 90-е можно было пожаловаться на шумных соседей, которые устроили цог, в милицию, и с тех пор ничего не могло радикально измениться, следовательно, новая редакция закона никак не ухудшит положение проводящих цог в квартире. Наоборот, оказывается, можно напрямую ссылаться на статью закона, которая разрешает проведение религиозных и культовых обрядов в жилище.


Ладно, посмотрим)

----------


## Тензин Таши

У нас в Беларуси помнится уже лет пятнадцать назад  милиционеры сами советовали всегда иметь в запасе водку/закуску в квартире где собирается секта. Если стукнут всегда есть правильный повод для собрания. Как говорицца "шоб усе было в правовом поле"

----------

Алик (26.10.2014), Альбина (26.10.2014), Антончик (27.10.2014), Дмитрий Рыбаков (27.10.2014), Кузьмич (26.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Уведомляйте. Уведомительный порядок - не разрешительный. Закон не решает всех проблем, кончно же, но он отражает определенную позицию в отношении потенциально конфликтных ситуаций. Хорошо бы распознавать ситуации, когда мы учимся и практикуем, от ситуаций, когда мы распространяем учение и пропагандируем наши взгляды. 

Первое - наше внутреннее дело. Второе потенциально содержит конфликт в виде конкуренции за внимание людей. 

Люди вправе ничего не знать о наших увлечениях и устремлениях.

----------


## Фил

Как обычно, суровость Российских законов будет компенсироваться необязательностью их исполнения. Это как давняя попаболь с декларированием доходов от аренды квартир. Много шума - и ничего.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как обычно, суровость Российских законов будет компенсироваться необязательностью их исполнения.


Известный афоризм, но не все понимают его настоящий смысл.
А смысл в том, что таким образом создается возможность для избирательного применения права.

----------

Алик (26.10.2014), Антончик (27.10.2014), Жека (28.10.2014), Фил (26.10.2014)

----------


## Фил

Совершенно верно. Был бы человек - а статья найдется.

----------

Алик (26.10.2014)

----------


## Алик

Это точно, все должны бояться  :Smilie: .

----------

Жека (28.10.2014)

----------


## Антончик

на официальном сайте пока пишут что находится на рассмотрении, направлен Путину 15 числа:

http://asozd.duma.gov.ru/main.nsf/(S...nt&RN=293364-6

Даты вступления в силу пока не вижу нигде.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.10.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> У нас в Беларуси помнится уже лет пятнадцать назад  милиционеры сами советовали всегда иметь в запасе водку/закуску в квартире где собирается секта. Если стукнут всегда есть правильный повод для собрания. Как говорицца "шоб усе было в правовом поле"


а что делать, если человек 300 собралось ? А если 1000 собралось ? цистерну спирта пригонять?

----------


## Тензин Таши

> а что делать, если человек 300 собралось ? А если 1000 собралось ? цистерну спирта пригонять?


Откуда мне знать? Если решит проблему то можно и цистерну. 
Прямых путей не бывает почти никогда. Всегда через одно место 
приходится...

----------


## Ho Shim

> Т.е. в квартире можно, а в арендуемом помещении — согласно порядку проведения митинга.


"...или предоставленных им на ином имущественном праве" Так что, и в арендуемом можно. Наоборот хороший закон. В том смысле, что вносит ясность.

----------


## Ho Shim

> http://lenta.ru/articles/2014/10/24/krhod/
> Т.е. для приглашения учителя и проведения им лекции в квартире, арендуемом помещении  требуется уведомлять власти, т.к. эти помещения не принадлежат религиозной организации?


Нет, не нужно. 




> можно свободно проводить молитвенные собрания <...>«в культовых и иных зданиях (помещениях) и сооружениях, принадлежащих религиозным организациям на праве собственности или *предоставленных им на ином имущественном праве*, а также на относящихся к ним территориях», «на земельных участках, принадлежащих религиозным организациям на праве собственности или предоставленных им на ином имущественном праве» и «на территории организаций, созданных религиозными организациями». Помимо этого, в перечне остаются места паломничества, кладбища, крематории и *жилые помещения*.


Но вы должны оформлять для учителя не туристическую, а гуманитарную визу (если учитель иностранец, разумеется). Потому что, даже если вы проводите мероприятие в законно арендованом помещении, но цель визита человека отличается от написанного в ФМС, учителя могут выдворить из страны, между прочим. У буддистов такого еще, вроде, не случалось, а вот у разных других "сектантов" не раз.

----------


## Антончик

> Нет, не нужно. 
> 
> Но вы должны оформлять для учителя не туристическую, а гуманитарную визу (если учитель иностранец, разумеется). Потому что, даже если вы проводите мероприятие в законно арендованом помещении, но цель визита человека отличается от написанного в ФМС, учителя могут выдворить из страны, между прочим. У буддистов такого еще, вроде, не случалось, а вот у разных других "сектантов" не раз.


Ну да, и получается, что нужно обязательно быть религиозной организацией, чтобы арендовать и проводить. Просто как частные лица уже не катит.

----------


## Сергей Хос

И еще:
Чаплин: религиозные общины в РФ не должны управляться извне
 - See more at: http://baznica.info/article/chaplin-....J0WxlXy1.dpuf
http://baznica.info/article/chaplin-...olzhny-upravl/

----------

